# Horses and Hurricanes... O.o ...prep?



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I hear ya! I am worrying myself to death down here in VA! We are not supposed to see snow but the heavy rain and strong wind is gonna be a problem. The owner of the place I board is not worried and she has been through this before. She said she is filling extra water troughs and buckets in case she loses power and can't get water from the well.

My horse is outside 24/7 and I worry about her in all that wind. I keep hoping the weather forecasters are wrong!!!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Ahh yes, Frankenstorm is coming. Good news is all the weakest trees came down last year during that freak storm, so it shouldn't be as bad this time. 

My horse is out 24/7 with a shed, so for him it's just a matter of giving him lots of hay in his shed and a breakaway halter with his ID tag on it in case the fence fails. 

For me it's just a matter of making sure I have the essentials, flashlight or candles, canned goods to eat, I have city water so that's not an issue with power outages, a good book to read, and ingredients to make chocolate chip cookies. Note to self: Make cookies early in storm before power goes out.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Here in Florida we have the hurricane scare often. 
We always put ours out. Never leave them in the barn. 
Throw plenty of hay out in the middle of the pasture. Away from trees.
We put reflective halters on them. 
Spray paint our phone numbers on their side (in case the fences get knocked down and they get loose).
And we fill up anything that will hold water.
T 
And thats really all we do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Spray paint their info? I love that. Somehow I just got an image of a herd of horses with "for a good time call" painted on them!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I so feel for y'all. I live in the land of hurricanes myself but I didn't get the horses til right after Hurricane Ike. I do know what we had prepared here prior to a hurricane threat. The horses from the barn (about 25-30 depending on when it is) are hauled up to the barn manager's property and turned loose on 30 acres. That is where they all went for Hurricane Rita and Ike and the horses did just fine. She did have some huge culverts that the horses used as a windbreak. 

We went out in August and made sure all of the fences were as secure as possible. Have plenty of hay and water. If you do have to leave - leave early and call around to fine a place to stay over with accommodations. I had places lined out east, west and north of here in case we had to evac as I would not have been leaving the boys. 

Praying that the storm rolls out into the Atlantic and everyone is spared.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Spray paint their info? I love that. Somehow I just got an image of a herd of horses with "for a good time call" painted on them!


Yea. Haha. We used to do tags on the halter. And they always seem to get ripped off. Plus, people would have to get close to see our number. With the number down their sides. People could call and say "hey your horses are at such and such".
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Captain Evil (Apr 18, 2012)

We're not supposed to catch it that badly here in Maine, but on the water, it is predicted to be horrendous: I've heard that they are calling for waves over 20-24 feet, and are gonna have to move our boat in that... no room for us in the harbor until Sunday night. Yuck! 
I have extra shavings for Ahab & Lucifer the goat, 100 gallons of fresh water, lots of hay & grain. Paint a telephone number on the horse? What color looks good on black?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

We usually use bright orange or yellow. Something thats easy to see! But on my light colored horses I use black. It shows better on them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ugh...Captain Evil that sound bad!!! One of my mother's cousin's rode out Hurricane Ike out in the Gulf of Mexico on his yacht. He had tried to get away earlier and head towards Mexico. The water was running so hard he was going no where fast so he dropped anchor and rode it out. Gaaaaaa.....there is no boat worth that!!!!

Hope your boat and horses are all ok. Hurricanes are a power not to be fooled with. I live right where Rita and Ike when in. We left both times. My church was destroyed in Rita. Saying big prayers for all who are in the path of this storm.


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

I was wondering as well what to do! I think I'm going to leave them in the barn because the pasture probably won't be safe with my make shift feed room designed out of gates. They may blow away 0.o.....along with all the hay

I used half of the run in (its huge) to use as a storage for feed, hay, etc so it's sectioned off with gates. God for bid one of those gets loose :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

the lady I bought my first horse from (4 months after Hurricane Ike) said she kept the horses in her barn with was a semi open barn. Longhorn steer was turned out. 

She said she did at one point give the horses some tranquilizer as they were getting a little upset. Where she lived had winds of over 100 mph so it wasn't just a little breeze. The horses came out just fine, barn a little worse for wear. Steer got a tarp caught in his horns and was never quiet the same after that...before he was gentle and could be lead with a halter. After the storm he was pretty dang cranky. 

Our other horse's former owner left them turned out in the pasture. After the storm there was a huge tree down and they found Sarge in the woods. They saddled him up and used him to pull logs so I guess he was ok. 

The horse I have now was also just left in the pasture. Neither of them react crazy during storms so I am sure they weren't scarred by 2 hurricanes!


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm in NC and if you have the option I personally like a run in shed type shelter so the horse can decide where he feels the safest. Watched the horses during Fran stand in pasture tails to the wind and when the eye of tkhe storm passes and the winds change direction so do the horses behinds.
Really like the idea of phone numbers on their side.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I spoke to my barn owner tonight, he's moving two of the field boarded horses to a neighbors as they would have a secure paddock there rather than just a lean to in a field. 

My horse will be closed in his paddock, it has a decent sized overhang. Water troughs will all be filled and the hay and feed are all at full levels in the barn. 


I do think it's helpful to have a back up barn in mind in case it's really hit hard. 


I read a good article about this today. 

Equine Chronicle » Weathering the Storm: Advice For Horse Owners in the Path of Hurricane Irene


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

oobiedoo said:


> I'm in NC and if you have the option I personally like a run in shed type shelter so the horse can decide where he feels the safest. Watched the horses during Fran stand in pasture tails to the wind and when the eye of tkhe storm passes and the winds change direction so do the horses behinds.
> Really like the idea of phone numbers on their side.


Here in NC also. The only thing special we do is put their halters on with their names and our phone #s. The biggest concern with hurricanes is flooding. If they have high ground in the pasture, they're fine out in the open (our mares have never gone in the shelter during hurricanes). The second the rain stops (or in between rain bands), they're back to grazing like nothing happened.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The storm is already down to 969 millibars and it's not due to actually hit until late Monday:shock::shock:

Weather Channel is saying it could easily reach into the 950's and maybe even in the 940's!!!! I do not ever remember a storm getting out of the 960's much less lower than that:--(

After Katrina hit, someone that was involved in rescuing and returning animals to their owners said the best thing a horse owner could do:

*Spray paint your cell phone number, including area code, on both sides of your horse. Use automotive spray; it won't hurt the horse and won't wash off in the rain.*

You could also halter your horses and duct tape a sandwich bag with pertinent information to the left side of the halter. Halters don't always stay on in these situations, which is why the Katrina rescuer said spray painting the cell phone number on the horse is the fastest way to get your horse or other livestock back to you. I'd even spray paint the farm dog.

In a storm like this, there isn't much else any of you folks with experience can do except to learn "from the last time" and be as prepared as you can be.

Get cash out of the bank. Those ATM cards won't work if there's no electric.

Fill the car up with gas. Fill the truck that pulls the trailer with enough gas to get the horses to safety if you have to evacuate them. Have the trailer alread hooked and ready to roll. The last thing you want to be doing in a panic and bad weather is trying to hook up a trailer.

Hopefully many of you have been able to afford generators in case there's a power failure.

We bought one big enough to run this house when we moved here. I won't be using the computer, but we WILL have heat, the refrigerator and a couple lights.

Of course, running the generator means having an ample amount of full gas cans.

Keep your necessary medicines in your purse, along with vehicle keys. I keep my stuff either in a fanny pack that I can attach to me, or a purse with a long shoulder strap that I can throw it across my neck/shoulder so it won't fall off.

Plenty of water for yourself and draw extra water for the horses if they are at home. I used to keep 100 gallons of spare water for three horses when I lived in SoCal. In TN, I fill up every muck tub I own, plus we do have a well with good livestock water in case the city water doesn't get back running before my tubs empty.

We are in southern Middle TN but the WC is saying even northern TN could see a bunch of snow. I don't know how our power grids are divided but, even though, we are relatively safe from the brunt of this storm, we could lose power.

Mr. WTW was ecstatic when I told him he'd better get all the gas cans filled on his way home from work - lol lol lol We need gas not only for the generator but who knows what we may have to do that would require putting the 4-wheeler in service.

Good thoughts and Prayers to all who will be in harms way. Now's the time to start preparing as Monday's The Day------------


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Cowgirls Boots said:


> I was wondering as well what to do! I think I'm going to leave them in the barn because the pasture probably won't be safe with my make shift feed room designed out of gates. They may blow away 0.o.....along with all the hay
> 
> I used half of the run in (its huge) to use as a storage for feed, hay, etc so it's sectioned off with gates. God for bid one of those gets loose :shock:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The only thing with locking then in, is... IF your barn collapses, gets blown over, your horses are trapped and have no where to go.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm in a place that floods often. I'm also kinda in the boonies so my electric goes out first and is one of the last to come back on. I already hit the feed store yesterday. I'm about to hit the grocery store for me. My house sits high enough but the barn and pasture has had water as deep as 3 ft before.

I saw that about the snow on nbc news I think. 1-2 ft in the Appalachian corridor? Eeek!

During hurricane Irene I had my own private island for a day. The horses were on higher ground out back. I could see them but couldn't get to them. I had a mother hen and her 24 chicks in a bird cage in my kitchen. She was madder than hell. I moved the goats up to the attached shed at the house.

I've got lamp oil and new batteries in the flashlight. I need to get coal in. It's in a pile way out back. Move my saddles out of the old chicken coop and into the house. I'm actually in better shape than most people because this old house is still set up for living off the grid. 2 coal stoves and the water well is in the basement in case of Indian attack. 

I need to finish my coffee and get to the grocery store. It will be a madhouse later.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> The only thing with locking then in, is... IF your barn collapses, gets blown over, your horses are trapped and have no where to go.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is always a crap shoot. My horses come in at night, out in the day, regardless.

Had they been out the night of the big fat lightening storm last spring, there's a good chance they would have been under their favorite tree on the fence row -------that got hit by lightening and came crashing down on our side of the fence.

I'd've lost whomever was standing under it --- most likely all four of them:shock:

I just keep to my normal routine and hold my breath until "it" is over:-|


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Sandy weakens to tropical storm but still serious - Weather | NBC News

Nobody is saying what may happen in New England yet. I may as well be ready for the worst.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I started prepping yesterday. Everyone has extra bedding for the cold/wet. Truck is full of gas. It was only $3.12 and the place was mobbed!
Will pull trailer up tomorrow and put an extra round bale in the barn to snitch off of. Will stock water Monday and thanfully since it is later fall, the garden is almost all put up so my groceries are good.
Will get out tomorrow and pick up a few extra things and work on prepping all the extra critter supplies and IDs.
Love the idea of spray painting the horses and am glad someone mentioned what type of paint to use because I wondered.

Great input everbody!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lockwood said:


> I started prepping yesterday. Everyone has extra bedding for the cold/wet. Truck is full of gas. It was only $3.12 and the place was mobbed!
> Will pull trailer up tomorrow and put an extra round bale in the barn to snitch off of. Will stock water Monday and thanfully since it is later fall, the garden is almost all put up so my groceries are good.
> Will get out tomorrow and pick up a few extra things and work on prepping all the extra critter supplies and IDs.
> Love the idea of spray painting the horses and am glad someone mentioned what type of paint to use because I wondered.
> ...


$3.12! Where in PA are you?? It was still 3.67ish yesterday where I am(poconos).

You know yesterday was the first I had heard of this storm, I had no idea it was gonna be so bad, I really hope we don't get snow! I really really hope the power doesnt go out because we don't have a heat source that doesn't use electric, well I guess I'll worst comes to worst I'll stay at my moms and the dog and cats will go to work(kennel).


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> $3.12! Where in PA are you?? It was still 3.67ish yesterday where I am(poconos).
> 
> You know yesterday was the first I had heard of this storm, I had no idea it was gonna be so bad, I really hope we don't get snow! I really really hope the power doesnt go out because we don't have a heat source that doesn't use electric, well I guess I'll worst comes to worst I'll stay at my moms and the dog and cats will go to work(kennel).


West side. 
Yeah I wasn't even thinking "Oh, storm coming... fill up!"
It was more like "Holy Schnoodlemeister! :shock: $3.12?? :shock: Quick fill up before the typo is fixed!!!"

I beleive the snows are predicted for over here. The mountains south of us are calling for a foot of heavy wet snow and major power outages.
I'm pretty sure if went to the store today, the generators are already gone. The last time taught us good! 

Halloween is pretty much cancelled and there is a lot of talk about how this may affect the election.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lockwood said:


> West side.
> Yeah I wasn't even thinking "Oh, storm coming... fill up!"
> It was more like "Holy Schnoodlemeister! :shock: $3.12?? :shock: Quick fill up before the typo is fixed!!!"
> 
> ...


I think I need to move west :lol:

I haven't heard much talk of snow over here but it's the poconos so I'm sure we will get some lol. Last year before Halloween we got 18". My son is gonna be so disappointed about no trick or treating, but he is gonna wear is costume to my barn Halloween party/horse show so at least he will get some sort of halloween


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Barn coming down is a possibility. There was the sneaky Hurricane Humberto between Rita and Ike. It was a freaking tropical storm and was 50 miles offshore...no big deal. 

I woke up to roaring winds and got to the patio in time to see stuff flying. It had ratcheted up to a Level 1 hurricane. My cousin had water coming into her house and her husband saw the barn coming apart. They managed to get to the barn with major beams down in the stalls - the horses were in their stalls and oddly enough weren't freaking out. They lead them out the paddock...rain and wind howling like nobodies business. Ugh. 

I haven't had one person locally say they lost their horses in the storm itself. My barn manager said some horses died in the trailers trying to evac. That is before I had my horses and I can't even imagine trying to haul the horses out during the evacs I had to do. If I ever decide it is in my best interest to leave I will leave long before they call a mandatory.

I hope everyone, their animals and property are safe.


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Dancer is staying in the barn with his friends Ranger and Lily. They should be fine. Dancer's chunky enough that I'm not worried about him blowing away!!! :shock:


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I can bring my horses up in back of the house if need be but I've got trees that are pretty old around the back. They will go in the barn on their own. I've seen them come out in plenty of hurry when I've flash flooded.

I had straight line winds come through here once, like a tornado without the twisting. Horses headed for the middle of the field furthest away from trees. I had trees with 3 ft wide trunks snapping. I was watching the storm on the back porch until I watched a big tree on the fence line twisted around and snapped in half. Stuff was flying everywhere. Decided inside was safer.

The grocery store was a nightmare. Expected that. Not going near the stores tomorrow.

I still have to do a few things but I'm beat. Fully expecting the river to hit the barn so I've been moving out the bedding. Last time it flooded the sodden bedding and mud that washed in was a nightmare for me to get out by hand. The horses won't lay down in the storm anyway. Pony won't let them. She will have them ready to head out at all times.
Needed to strip it and put fresh in anyhow. May as well do it now.

Still have to get cover off the greenhouse too. 

Ugh! Not enough me to go around.

A bowl of ice cream and back to work!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

SueNH said:


> Ugh! Not enough me to go around.
> 
> A bowl of ice cream and back to work!


\

I hear ya girlfriend!
Thankfully I had a family member stop by to help for a few hours, so I got the trailer up and ready to go in a safe place. Put an extra round bale inside the big barn ready to unroll and stuff in hay bags and feeders as needed, then tucked the tractor in a safe place by the house. I'll bring the truck up by the house tomorrow after I haul in the water.

Strung extra heavy duty cords for the generator, have plans to haul Digby to a friend’s farm should the need arise. She has super duper big strong barn with 10 big box stalls and there is an empty one if we need it. He has been there before, so that is good and the donks can ride it out here with me.
Should any of the fences get smashed, I have extra pens to shuffle my other critter bodies into, and now I’m cold, wet (already raining here) and tired.
Gonna make a big pot of veggie stew that can be reheated on the Coleman and bake bread and breakfast muffins for the munchkin.

Otherwise for the rest of the day I’m glued to the Weather Channel and scouring the house for every candle and piece of chocolate I can find.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

> Ugh! Not enough me to go around.
> 
> A bowl of ice cream and back to work!


Hang in there, you've got more done than I could have. Sounds like you've got a great herd leader in the Pony




Lockwood said:


> \
> 
> Otherwise for the rest of the day I’m glued to the Weather Channel and scouring the house for every candle and piece of chocolate I can find.


I've also been glued to the Weather Channel most of the day - this storm is unbelievable. The local news just said it's effect could go as far as 800 miles inland:shock:

Annnnd the local news also said "due to the location of refineries, we could see a spike in gasoline prices after the storm". Whellllll, imagine that.

Lockwood, better get every gas can you own and fill up:-|

Mr. WTW got the gas but the battery on the generator is ka-poot and guess what/ Nooooobody in this town has one for that big ole Honda. But they "can order that for ya" <---where's that eye-rolling emoticon?

He's going to send the parts guy to the Honda dealer Monday morning as that's the day they go to the warehouse anyway.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Captain Evil said:


> We're not supposed to catch it that badly here in Maine, but on the water, it is predicted to be horrendous: I've heard that they are calling for waves over 20-24 feet, and are gonna have to move our boat in that... no room for us in the harbor until Sunday night. Yuck!
> I have extra shavings for Ahab & Lucifer the goat, 100 gallons of fresh water, lots of hay & grain. Paint a telephone number on the horse? What color looks good on black?


I hope the watermen stay home and safe....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We worked on fence and barn all day. I have a tree above the pig that came down halfway during the derecho. We tied it off to try to make it fall the right way. We haven't filled bath tubs yet. Watching the world series now and waiting.....


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm surrounded on 3 sides by water. Glued to the weather reports.

I'll keep the water trough topped off but I don't think lack of running water out there is going to be a problem. It will make it easier for toilet flushing if this lasts a few days.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Captain Evil* http://www.horseforum.com/horse-talk/horses-hurricanes-o-o-prep-141733/post1734451/#post1734451
> _Paint a telephone number on the horse? What color looks good on black?_



Chevy Orange


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to drop off hay tomorrow but we fixed the fences around earlier. Should be fine. I need to get water though. Hmmmm.... will do that too tomorrow. The BO is coming home from his show early to be there "just in case". 

I really like the phone number thing. Kelo actually got out this morning and crossed the road to the neighbors house and hung out with their horses. That was the best phone call at 7:30 this morning. I have a feeling though that if he attempts anything during this its just to go with the big herd. Which will be fine. I am worried about power lines though. No trees around. He will stay out in the pasture and he has 2 runin sheds at his convenience.

I just hope my basement doesn't flood. I like the spray painting phone numbers idea.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Good luck and hope everyone and their animals will be safe.

For once (knock on wood), it appears that we are (so far) just out of reach of the rain in our area of NC....just _lots _of wind.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I just have to run to the store to pick up cat food and a few non-perishables. My ponies and goats have a 6 acre field that has a section wide open with no trees. They also have a run in barn shelter and plenty of hay. So fingers crossed they stay in! I am debating on whether to put their halters on (I don't have breakaway ones as I never leave their halters on). 

And DH took the round pen down as we have a trees that surround it.

My office emailed everyone to tell us to work from home tomorrow and Tuesday. Hopefully the power will stay on but we shall see. DH borrowed a small generator from a friend and we have plenty of firewood for the wood burning stove. Although it is warm enough I had a window open last night. But we could use it to heat water and stuff. We have a water cooler so have a boatload of water to hand.

Stay safe everyone! It's gonna be a doozy if the media is to be believed. Yikes!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We're getting drenched with rain here in Ohio. The show today was miserable with sleet and a ton of wind. Warnings for winds of 60mph are being issued for my area until Tuesday.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

The storm coming down from Canada and Sandy are meeting somewhere in the middle:shock::shock:

No Kidding, they're supposed to merge into something even more massive than what Sandy's weather-breaking ways have already produced.

The millibars are already down to 951 and the storm won't peak until sometime Monday. That is massive massive pressure and still building:hide:

The east side of OH and the west side of PA may very well bear the brunt of that merger:-(

A private individual sent a video to the Weather Channel showing part of the Atlantic City boardwalk crumbling under the force of the waves.

We have wind but nothing compared to further NE and East and we're not getting any rain.

Hope everyone in harm's way has the things you need to sustain you thru this.

Good thoughts and Prayers to all---------------


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

Im getting scared!! Im in w. mass, dont really know how bad its suposed to get here and im not experienced with hurricanes especially not w/ horses!!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Sandy: Live Updates and Analysis - weather.com

Got a live twitter feed with some pics on the storm. I grew up on LI, NY so I'm watching NYC and vicinity. The storm surge may be a record breaker.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Just wanted to send my thoughts and prayers for you guys and your horses!!

Hang in there!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds scary guys, good luck and hope you are all safe!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

If I am honest, I am nervous. 

I faced Walmart this afternoon and bought enough food to feed 4 teenagers without power - that doesn't worry me. What does, is my horse. I so wish I could have him at home so I knew what was happening and I could deal with it. 

I adore my barn owner, he is amazing, he even moved 2 field boarded horses to his neighbors property as he doesn't have more than a lean to for them. But still, it's that lack of control thing for me. 

I am going to the barn tomorrow morning and I am going to Wound Kote my phone number on the side of my horse. I am sure this will be laughed at forever more when nothing happens down there, but it will make me feel better. 

Because I am an idiot I talked to Lucas and his buddy today. I expressed they should stay together, stay inside unless it's not safe, and no matter what do not leave the property line we ride.


----------



## SaddleStrings (May 15, 2012)

Praying for the best for all of you on the east coast! This too shall pass...


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AlexS said:


> If I am honest, I am nervous.
> 
> I faced Walmart this afternoon and bought enough food to feed 4 teenagers without power - that doesn't worry me. What does, is my horse. I so wish I could have him at home so I knew what was happening and I could deal with it.
> 
> ...


I am still semi-glued to the Weather Channel. You have a right to be nervous. I am nervous for all of you caught up in this.

Using Wound Kote to put your ph number on your horse is a fantastic idea. People won't think that's so stupid once Sandy makes landfall and THEN merges with the cold front from Canada.

As of 5:30 this AM, the pressure had gone to 941 millibars. That in itself is a history maker.

The fact this storm won't be leaving town even in a few hours is what makes it very dangerous. It's supposed to hang around clear into Wednesday in some areas, while still maintaining full force winds, all that rain, and a couple feet of snow where it will be cold enough:shock::shock:

I must be as big an idiot as you are; I tell my horses to say their Prayers every night when I turn the lights out. Sunday night I told them to add everyone and everything caught up in this storm because you're all going to need as much Praying as the rest of us can give you. 

Here's hoping for a very safe outcome.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm right there with you AlexS, and my ponies are in my back yard!

I found breakaway halters at TSC yesterday, even one big enough for my gelding which was a bit of a surprise. I did put my cell phone number on them but realize if they do lose them, I'll be out of luck. Where I live I really don't expect them to wander far, even if they do get out. 

I'll have to rummage through my garage to see if I have anything to paint my number on their coats. :?


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't need to look at the barometer to know the pressure is way low. I hurt!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

They were queuing for generators in Home Depot on Friday so I'm glad we already have an all house one - I'm just hoping it doesnt let us down. 
We are stocked up with water, batteries, flashlights, firewood and a propane camping stove. We have a wind up/solar powered radio and cell phones can be charged off the vehicles. 
We fill as many large trash bins as we can with water and keep them in the barn and already have our winter hay supply
My husband and son felled all the suspect trees in the summer but we've already got one that looked healthy come down on the fence in one paddock and its not that bad yet
Hope you and your families and animals all stay safe.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Our local hardware store got an extra shipment of generators and stayed open today til they were sold. Sadly I don't have a spare $800 to get one. 

We'll manage, we have a wood stove, so we won't be cold. I am reading on FB that power is out in the next town over from me, so it's on its way but we only have rain here at the moment.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Sending postive thoughts to everyone who will be effected by this!


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Lots of rain and wind here in Spotsylvania, VA. Luckily, we still have power but I fear that won't last long. Isabella is boarded 15 miles west of here. I know the BO is keeping a watchfuk eye!


----------



## SamBadger (Aug 7, 2011)

Praying for all of you and i hope everyone and all your animals are safe and you'll get through this


----------



## Live2Ride15 (Feb 22, 2012)

Praying for all the people and horses in the path of the storm!!! Good luck
May God be with you!!! <3


----------



## Cowgirls Boots (Apr 6, 2011)

We're supposed to get hit bad tonight and tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Digby has been pretty bothered by the incoming storm, so I hauled him over to my friend‘s farm because it is going to get a whole lot worse before it gets better and I just have too many trees around for his liking.
I’m pretty sure he has been through either a tornado or downed tree/serious weather event before and has a healthy respect for wind in the trees.

Although he is really tired from being the watchful boss horse at home, he was quite happy to see his old friends again. He is tucked safely into Fort Knox and after a little bit of catching up, settled right down for a snooze. My poor little tired buddy.

The donks are riding it out here with me as are the other 60 critters.
Generator is up and ready to go. Extra water, supplies, and food too.
Lockwood is plum wore out and not pleased at how Frankenstorm has evolved. 
Probably loose power this evening and have no idea when it will return.
Stay safe everyone! Thoughts and prayers to all in her path


----------



## Poneigh (May 25, 2012)

we still have power for now thank god, only short spurts where is goes out but in part of the town the power has been consistently out. hoping the horses are okay in the next town over! I cant stop thinking about them!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

We can't even find generators in my area. We were at TSC stocking up on SafeChoice, and the cashier was picking up the phone every 15 seconds--literally--to tell customers that No, they were no generators in stock at this time.

I'm watching the news now and am astounded with the damage and flooding it's already caused.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I was at TSC yesterday getting cat food and breakaway halters and the cashiers would pick up the phone and say:

"Hello Tractor Supply we have no more generators, gas cans or D batteries how else may I help you?" all in one run on sentence.

And the 12 times they did that whilst I was on line, they put the phone down a few seconds later as that is all the caller wanted to know. LOL


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Just heavy rains here that have brought down a few trees, but the wind has started to pick up. 

So far so good here though.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

So far we've lost most of the fence that surrounds our pool and our power just went out for the final time (it had been flickering for the past hour). Candles are lit, DH poured me a cosmo and we have a back up battery on our wireless modem. So, not terrible yet. Though the worst is about to hit us.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Powers back on for a bit, but I'm browning out so it won't be long.

Had a tree down on the wires that cut through my backyard. Smoking and occasionally flaming. Fire Dept. left me there to tree sit while they checked others. Seemed like an eternity before electric company showed up to cut it down. Other trees down in the road. They had to cut their way in.

Horses are in the middle of the field. Too many trees cracking all around for them.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

We had a downed tree today just from the wind in tn. 
I can't imagine what you guys are going through. I hope everyone one stays safe!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We are watching Hard Rain. The wind has really picked up. We lost ten trees when the derecho hit so I'm hoping we will be ok. I am actually surprised we still have power.


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> We are watching Hard Rain. The wind has really picked up. We lost ten trees when the derecho hit so I'm hoping we will be ok. I am actually surprised we still have power.


You must be located close to me!

Very surprised we still have power. Bathtubs are filled so we can at least flush the toilets when we lose it. Friends are posting on facebook about their downed trees, leaky roofs, and flooded basements. Feeling very fortunate so far.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

My area will probably be hit early tomorrow morning. Right now it is just very windy with some light rain.
To everyone in Sandy's path...Be smart and stay safe!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

It's calmed down here for now, and honestly it wasn't any worse than a normal storm. Maybe it's still coming? I don't know. 

They say there are 8000 in my county without power, but we still have it for now.


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Everyone else pretty much stated what to do. Its a scary time, waiting to see what happens, and wondering about your horses and other animals. I was living in Louisiana at the time Katrina hit, I had 1 horse, 4 rabbits, 5 cats and 7 dogs. (worked for a animal rescue, and had overly open doors) Anyway, I didnt trust the make shift barn to hold up for my horse, and I didnt want her out in the tree loaded pasture, so I actually brought her inside the entry way... she wasnt awfully scared of coming inside, and she just stood their on some rubber mats I had laid down, like the saint she was. Sure enough, after the long night with all the animals stuffed into two tiny rooms, I went outside and the whole pasture, barn, everything; gone. It was truly a miracle my house was still standing. A little wear and tear, the roof was pretty... patchy, and a little bit of water seeping inside, but still standing. I am thinking of you guys in the way of Sandy, scary times. Hope everything works out.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

So cool, Legend, that your horse calmly stayed in the entrance - I can imagine your shudder (and relief having your horse safe!) as you saw everything gone the next day. Up here, we'll get the typical wind and snow tomorrow, but I'll be saying _many_ prayers for all of you and your animals that are in the storm's path-best of luck and God bless.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Made it through the storm relatively ok. 3 trees down but none hit anything else. No power but we have a small generator keeping the fridge running and a gas stove so coffee can be made. Yay!

Ponies and goats are fine, just a bit skittish this morning. All were soaked through so I think they spent the night out. But they came in the barn this morning for their hay and are fine. Thank goodness!

The winds overnight were like nothing I have ever heard before and hope not to hear again!

I hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Jake and Dai said:


> Made it through the storm relatively ok. 3 trees down but none hit anything else. No power but we have a small generator keeping the fridge running and a gas stove so coffee can be made. Yay!
> 
> Ponies and goats are fine, just a bit skittish this morning. All were soaked through so I think they spent the night out. But they came in the barn this morning for their hay and are fine. Thank goodness!
> 
> ...


It's great to hear from you and that everyone is ok! 

I hope others will check in (or maybe friends that can get on-line)

I am in southern Middle Tennessee. We are ten degrees below normal and are still getting some of the very outer fringes of wind but, nothing to blow the shingles off the house which happens a lot in the Spring

My 25 yo with EMS and hind gut ulcers wanted to colic last night, thanks to the big change in barometric pressure. We've been down that colic road so much since March, I gave him Banamine just because I could tell the way he was standing, he would eventually colic.

I went to check on him half hour later and he was pounding the hay, so I knew it was safe to put my own jammies on and keep watching TWC, Letterman and Jimmy Fallon, both of whom played to the TV audiences as they had empty theaters. They were pretty entertaining.

I hope folks get their power back very soon. Horse folks are country folks, by and large, so we pretty much know how to prepare and are generally already "half way there", when the storm warnings start.

Can you imagine being the proverbial city slicker (even suburbia) and not having a clue of what you're supposed to do? The Weather Channel was very detailed about how to prepare but I wonder just how many of those totally dependent on the rest of the world folks, actually did that:?

I know they aren't all numb-n**s <<sorry, when it comes to emergency preparedness but, I've already seen one on TV complaining about how "---they should have given them more warning and done things different---" :shock::shock:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks Walkin!

Not sure I qualify as country folk since we're about 60 miles from NYC :wink:

But so much of the prep is just common sense. And I've been glued to local NY news and they were continually advising people on what to do. I originally thought they were overplaying it but given the severity of the storm, I think they did a great job.

Also thought the governors did a good job preparing us and was really appreciating our Gov Christie's plain speak.

So those who said they needed "more warning" are fools, IMHO. :lol::lol:

But my thoughts and prayers are with those impacted by this incredible storm!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I've been stalking this thread all morning...so weird hearing about this huge storm affecting so many, and I'm just chilling looking out my back door...warm, no wind, pretty and sunshiny. In surprised this hasn't effected Oklahoma's weather, normally everything does

Hope all of you guys are okay!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

We lost power just after 10 last night, I got to watch about 3 minutes of revolution before it went out :-(. It just came back on about 11am. Looking at our local news online there are a ton of roads closed so I pretty much couldn't go anywhere even if I wanted to. My mom text me and said she had to lock the horses in the barn because trees took down a lot of the fence. Hopefully the rain dies down so that can be fixed as the horses are never locked up and are probably ****ed, my skinny old man is probably weaving burning more calories then he can stand to lose. Looking out my windows the damage directly around is isn't bad at all, just a few small branches but I don't see that we lost any trees.


----------



## gothicangel69 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've been glued to this thread as well. Hoping more people from the affected areas will let us know that they're ok. We're lucky here, as it seems to be going just west of us, so the most we'll see is some wind, rain, and raging surf. We did get very lucky though. If the storm hadn't swerved left, we would have taken a direct hit. 
I've been glued to the news all morning, and am saddened by the amount of damaged this storm has caused. I cried when I heard an 8 year old had been struck and killed by a tree. My heart goes out to everyone who has been affected by this storm and to all the lives that have been lost.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

Everyone is safe and sound here in Spotsylvania, VA. I went to the farm tomcheck on Isabella and when I got there, she came running up to the gate of her field to greet me. She was a drenched, muddy, shivering mess. I have never seen a horse shiver that badly. I took her out of her field and into the barn and lifted her blanket off of her. She was drenched under it. The only part of her that wasn't wet was her spine.

I put some hay in the barn aisle and dried her off. She stopped shivering after a few minutes. I put a heavier blanket on her and tried to put her in an empty stall since it is still drizzling, breezy, and only 42 degrees. She wouldn't have any of that!!! She threw a mini temper tantrum. She is never stalled....for that exact reason. She wanted back outside.

So, i turned her back out and when I left, she had warmed up considerably.

I spoke to the barn owner and he said when they fed them this morning, she wasn't shivering at all. The blanket she had on is a weatherbeeta and should have been waterproof but we figured the wind was so strong that it probably flipped up a lot and that is how she got wet underneath.

So glad this storm is over and that we didn't get it as bad as we feared here in VA.

Hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Phew, glad that's over. Power went out at 7:00, spend the rest of the night watching Long Island Sound creep into my backyard as the tide came in. It stopped just short of the house at midnight and finally receded this morning. Horsie is further inland and he's fine which is a big load off. Lots of houses wrecked by flooding just down the street. What a mess!!!! It still baffles me how many people did not take this storm seriously. I just watched video of people standing in massive gas lines for gas for their generators since nobody bothered to fill up before the storm.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Our bit of CT got off lightly this time though half of our little country town is without power. The efforts by homeowners, council and CLP to cut back trees was the biggest factor in reducing outages around here compared to Irene and the October snowfall last year
We left our horses out as long as we could but they were getting spooked by the wind, stuff blowing about and noise of branches cracking so we got them stalled - immediately all settled down. They had thin waterproof sheets on but were all shivering from the rain. This morning our fence was down in 3 places so we made the right call I think - they do love to go a wandering if they see a chance and once out they go 'native' on us.
Hope all you others have survived without casualties. So much damage done everywhere we feel very lucky


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Glad everyone is checking in and are relatively ok. 

We kept our power but were super lucky, many in my area are still without. 

I love having a carpenter for a barn owner, the only thing on his property that was damaged is the only thing he didn't build, the porta pottie, which is on it's side. 
Not one single fence post or rail moved. 

Lucas was soaking wet, so he chose to stand outside in much of it apparently. 

I went back to the barn with a car full of tupperwear boxes full of water, as the barn is without power and therefore water. The kids did quite a bit of shreeking as they got water slopped on them. 

I went to the therapy barn where I used to work. They had trees down but no serious damage. Not one single boarder had called or arrived though, I wonder about some people. So I mucked out their stalls for them. 

After the horses were dealt with, we spent the day with chain saws helping family. Thankfully they all had trees down but no damage to property.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's such a relief that you all fared well! We got a ton of rain, flooding, and schools canceled throughout the area, but nothing close to what some experienced. Most people are without power here, but my local area was only out for a short while last night. Horses all chose to stay inside (free access in and out).


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

We all made it through in one piece here. The winds were bad and some trees are down in the area along with flooding, but overall not nearly as bad as it could have been. Minor stuff on my farm… some debris, a few limbs, and tons of water. 

Digby did really well after I dropped him off ay my friends farm and it was such a load off knowing he was completely safe. She called to tell me that he is being a perfect gentleman and was very impressed at his manners despite all the upheaval. 
Mamma is so proud! 
My two legged munchkin on the other hand, could take some lessons from Dig on being calm. 
I saw some of the video and pics today… wow… just wow!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Pretty windy earlier today with some light rain. 
Most of the local schools were cancelled just in case the storm became stronger but it seemed to weaken as the day went on. However, the news is now telling me that they expect my area to be hit tomorrow instead of earlier today.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm still here. Had a tree down on the wires in the backyard burning. Lots of branches down in the yard. Trees toppled all over.

Still heavy wind and rain in the area. Somebody went into the river in town just a few minutes ago. FD attempting a water rescue now. College town.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Some amazing (and terrible) photos here of the storm. 

Photos and videos from superstorm Sandy


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AlexS said:


> Some amazing (and terrible) photos here of the storm.
> 
> Photos and videos from superstorm Sandy


Those will put a lump in the throat I will forever be open-mouthed with the crane in Manhattan --- that is still dangling by a thread, so-to-speak:shock:

It's a relief to see so many folks came thru the storm pretty much in one piece


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Someone should be fired over that crane in NY, it blows my mind that it was left up like that.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

AlexS said:


> Someone should be fired over that crane in NY, it blows my mind that it was left up like that.


Ditto.

The Trumpster (Donald) was on Katie Couric today, and the crane was mentioned.

His comment was, he has used that type of crane many times when constructing his buildings. It would have been easy to lower the crane portion down before the storm actually hit. He felt there was no excuse for that crane to have been left up in the air and a "sitting duck" for the hurricane.

Plus he had opened up the street level of one of his buildings for folks to come in and he fed everyone.

THAT is the side of Donald Trump I like and respect; not the other side that goes off in bizarre tangents. Granted that's all a write-off for him but he doesn't need piddly write-offs that involve letting just anyone thru the doors to eat for free


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok, the Digmeister is now home and apparently he left all of his manners at my friend's farm!:evil:

Went to pick him up a few hours ago and right off the bat... not only do I get the very obvious cold shoulder... but he stood there nuzzling my friend, like I never exhisted, right in my face.
When he did deem me worth a "hello" it was only to wipe his wet muzzle and boogers all over me. :?
He did hop right up in the trailer ok, but then proceeded to act like a total knucklehead all the way home. 

Once home and back in his paddock with the donks I got the "stare."
Like how dare I remove him from his playdate too soon.
And... not only is he mad at me, now the donks are giving me the cold shoulder too!
Rosie is too ladylike to say very much, but Chico wanted to know why the heck the yellow monster is back!!

I'm just so popular today... sheesh.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I regularly think that I hate people, but then there are times when someone surprises me.

There's still a lot of houses without power here.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Day 4 still no power. Thank goodness I have a running stream through the pasture so the horses have water! I camped out yesterday at a pub in PA to get some work done. My office is running off a generator and as that is where the data center is for some of our major global systems, well, it's been a bit stressful on top of worrying about home.

The gas situation is insane! Long lines, stations running out, rumors of people scuffling. Given I live so close to PA I can get it readily across the border but it's still a bit crazy. 

But all in all, we've been soooooo lucky not to have lost everything. The news from the Jersey shore, lower Manhatten and Staten Island has been heartbreaking!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I am so thankful to be far removed but everything I see on TV is heartbreaking.

I know the panic level is rightful but, there are so many folks in this life that don't have a clue how to really survive, they panic in an instant.

I just keep Praying every night for all of them to maintain their senses and hope they realize no repairs or restorations are going to happen "in five minutes".

This AM, Al Roker is talking about having to be prepared for a No'rEaster that might be headed toward the shore line:shock::shock:

Just what everyone needs. They aren't sure yet regarding it's stats but even a little storm is too much to bear for the folks affected by the hurricane:-(

On a lighter note, Aerosmith is going back on tour (egos, in-fighting, and all-lol) and they are starting off with a session on GMA this morning.

The GMA appearance was in the works long before Hurricane Sandy but it sure is coming at a good time to give New Yorkers, et. al. some relief.

I'll be at the barn but I AM recording it


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

This is a UK newspaper but it has a stunning collection of the damage in the NY metro area. A lot of my old childhood stomping grounds simply arent there.
Lot of pictures, give it time to load.

Superstorm Sandy: Death toll hits FIFTY and damage set to top $50BILLION | Mail Online

We lost one man up here. He was trying to set up some pumps around a construction site and the foundation he was standing on collapsed.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Ugh so sorry that you are caught up in all of that J&D. 
If you need to get out of there, I know boarding barns here that will take you in, I am about 45mins from Philly (without traffic). 
I have a spare room until Monday, but then I am getting 2 new kids.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

We only ended up getting rain so the worst of it for us was a leaky window in the house, a washed out driveway and some thrush...

I think the most damage came last night when husband decided to grade the driveway and demolished our FIOS Fiber. No tv, phone, or internet! Ugh.

I was really worried about the rain because I thought for sure we'd be without power for days. Over the summer we were without for nearly a week and we are still clearing storm damage from that one.

I am very sad for the folks in NY. It's so close yet so far away (because it's on TV and not in my backyard). The property damage is awful. I've seen many people talking about it on face book and then getting reamed for their whiny complaints becuase of the lives lost in NY. I keep thinking, this storm came all the way from the bahamas. The lives lost are much more than just those in NY. I'm certain it is wide spread across the east coast and very devestating for all involved.

The property damage has to be painful as well. All the memories and the homes and the cars.

I'm wondering how many scam artists are brainstorming at this moment and I worry about the eldery who so often fall pray to that type of evil. And then the cars that will soon be on the market with no mention of flooding.

It's going to be quite a long time before they pick themselves up. Sad all the way around for everyone.

I'm glad it wasn't worse.... It will be interesting to see what other countries pitch in to help us in this disaster, as we always help others....


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

OK... sorry for the double post but Really????? REALLY? I have to rant!

When Isabelle hit we were out of power for 11 days (while others were out for almost 3 weeks) in over 100 degree temperatures. When the power companies arrived do you know what we did? We brought them brownies, cookies, and drinks. We thanked them for comming...over and over again.

When this Derecho hit over the summer we were out of power for nearly a week in 100 degree weather. Again, when the power company came, we couldn't thank them enough. Some came all the way from Alabama.

How dare people in Conneticut throw eggs at them and scream at them and make them feel unsafe! How dare people in NY complain about the relief efforts taking so long! These people are doing the best they can and the bad attitude and the angry behavior is only making things worse!

OK... rant over. I geuss that's the difference between city folk and country folk. I'm sorry for my pedastool but it always angers me when first responders are treated this way, and in this case... power companies fall under that category.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

AlexS said:


> Ugh so sorry that you are caught up in all of that J&D.
> If you need to get out of there, I know boarding barns here that will take you in, I am about 45mins from Philly (without traffic).
> I have a spare room until Monday, but then I am getting 2 new kids.


Alex, this has truly touched my heart. Thank you *so much* for this incredibly generous offer!!!

We really are fine. A weeklong power loss is really nothing compared to what it could've been and compared to what is going on at the Jersey Shore and Staten Island. I'm in NW NJ, right by the Delaware Water Gap so fortunately no flooding. Having no power is a really minor inconvenience. We had stocked up on water, gas, candles and we have a gas stove for cooking and a wood stove for warmth. We are so much better off than many.

And the horses are totally fine. They have a boatload of hay and a running stream for water. 

I cannot even imagine what you had to go through Jenny. This is the longest we've been without power. But I seriously am not complaining, to anyone. It is no one's fault this has happened and I know the power crews are doing everything they can and working insane hours to get people back up and running. Yesterday we passed a line of a dozen trucks heading east towards NYC...all from Indiana. God bless all of them!

I guess for some people, it just isn't good enough. But then when you see pictures like what AlexS posted and get offers like what she's extended to me, a complete stranger, you think, some people are not half bad!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

You are welcome. I am sure that if any of us were stuck in a mess like that, people within traveling distance would offer help. 
Glad you are holding out ok though. It looks like there could be riots and craziness there soon, if it gets to that point, the offer stands.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

We did just fine (Shoreline of CT) But all of our shoreline restaurants and houses were DESTROYED! Luckily we live a bit inland, and my lesson barn wasn't very affected since its much farther in than us. We just got our power back today, but I'm not going to whine since there was so much devastation to NY and especially New Jersey! Overall, we made out ok, and my dad doesn't mind all the extra work he's getting (Carpenter  )


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What's this about people throwing eggs?? That's unbelievable. I used to love Connecticut, but am becoming less and less interested in staying here. It went from a New England state with hard working middle class people and has since transformed into only rich and poor. The irony is both groups have a sense of entitlement on polarized ends. Both act like children. The attitude in this state is by and large, "me me me". I heard one guy ranting on day 2 about not having his power since he was bored. It does really make you shake your head. 

I'm still without power, but getting by just fine. I'm loving my wood stove more every night. I work in Manhattan not far from the suicidal crane. It really is a sight to see. My coworkers in NJ has some issues. One guy's new car was ruined in a flood in an area where they were told they would be fine. I asked my other coworker how his boat did, and his response was, "I don't know. I'm not sure where it is." He had taken the proper step to have it taken out of the water, but a huge tidal surge swep all the boats away into a big clump. I think it might actually be that pile they keep showing on the news. Another coworker was staying at the hotel next to the crane when it took the dive. They forced everyone out that day. She hasn't been able to go back and get her stuff since. I'll be very happy when things are back to at least feeling normal, even though it will never be the same for some.


----------



## Almond Joy (Dec 4, 2011)

MyBoyPuck said:


> What's this about people throwing eggs?? That's unbelievable. I used to love Connecticut, but am becoming less and less interested in staying here. It went from a New England state with hard working middle class people and has since transformed into only rich and poor. The irony is both groups have a sense of entitlement on polarized ends. Both act like children. The attitude in this state is by and large, "me me me". I heard one guy ranting on day 2 about not having his power since he was bored. It does really make you shake your head.
> 
> I'm still without power, but getting by just fine. I'm loving my wood stove more every night. I work in Manhattan not far from the suicidal crane. It really is a sight to see. My coworkers in NJ has some issues. One guy's new car was ruined in a flood in an area where they were told they would be fine. I asked my other coworker how his boat did, and his response was, "I don't know. I'm not sure where it is." He had taken the proper step to have it taken out of the water, but a huge tidal surge swep all the boats away into a big clump. I think it might actually be that pile they keep showing on the news. Another coworker was staying at the hotel next to the crane when it took the dive. They forced everyone out that day. She hasn't been able to go back and get her stuff since. I'll be very happy when things are back to at least feeling normal, even though it will never be the same for some.


You're right, a LOT of connecticut is like that now... But not all. There are a few fantastic communities (Such as mine, Chester, Durham) but there are also some really rich ones.... However, I think this srtate is beautiful and I would never move from CT!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Like equiniphile (who lives closeby) I was shocked at the wind for OHIO! Really a hurricane in OHIO??! My friend in Florida and I were joking like ummmm isn't this backwards?? But wow what we experienced was nothing compared to those on the coast...glad you all came through this safely and if anyone out there is in need of supplies or anything let me know, I would love to lend a hand any way I can! Just glad everyone at my homestead is safe and sound and our power somehow managed to stay on thankfully!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Still no power here and today I woke up to the news that they are rationing gas in NJ like back in the 70's! So if your license plate ends in an odd number (using whichever the last number is in your plate) you can get gas today. Tomorrow if you're even. I sure hope this doesn't freak people out even more!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

A Churches of Christ/Baptist/Red Cross caravan (including semis) is leaving this morning from Nashville, TN.

Their intent is to provide meals and water for as many as 80,000 folks at a time.

It's an 800+ mile trip to their designated staging area, which, I am pretty sure theirs is in New Jersey.

This link was yesterday's news; this morning (Saturday) Channel Five showed the semis loaded and ready to roll.

Local Volunteers Pack Emergency Boxes For Hurricane Sandy Victim - NewsChannel5.com | Nashville News, Weather & Sports

I have seen storm victim interviews that range from women needing their faces slapped out of panic back to reality, to very senior women very calmy saying "yes, I lost everything, but I am still here and things will work out".

It's amazing how the level of composure (or not) varies from person-to-person. Those panickers that are screaming (I mean that literally) "I AM GOING TO DIE IF I DON"T GET HELP" need a shot of something.

I had to change the channel because her screaming was so out-of-control-ridiculous.

And I did notice the word she used was "I", not "we" :--(

I hope all the disaster relief vehicles coming into these areas don't get mauled; after seeing this woman go nut-zo, I'm convinced that could easily happen:shock:


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Got my power back today! Yey!


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Unfortunately there are a lot of those kind of people in the NYC area but it also brings out the best in others. One of my dad's best friends is out there at 90 years old helping with one of the command centers out on Long Island. I see pics of neighbors helping neighbors on my facebook page. One young man is tweeting away with any gas station he finds open as he commutes back and forth from work.
They are in a really bad way there. Too human dense for...I'm not even sure how to put it in words. It's densely populated from Washington D.C. to Boston, really one big Megalopolis. The logistics of relief just boggles the mind.
Here I could go out back and shoot a deer or turkey, get a bucket of water from the river. They can't do any of that if they even knew how.



walkinthewalk said:


> A Churches of Christ/Baptist/Red Cross caravan (including semis) is leaving this morning from Nashville, TN.
> 
> Their intent is to provide meals and water for as many as 80,000 folks at a time.
> 
> ...


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

They shoot just fine in the NYC area! Problem is they aren't usually aiming for deer. The majority of people around here are managing very well. Like anything else, the media always looks for the "standouts" for that extra coverage bling.


----------



## Panui (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you for having this post here. I am in Australia in North Queensland and only moved here in August 2012. I have a horse and only found out a month ago we get cyclones (hurricanes) here and I have been panicking about what to do with and where to put my horse if one hits. After reading this I now know just to leave him outside in his paddock and will paint my number down his side in case he gets out. Thank you very very much


----------

